# I AM ALL ABOUT THE BOOTY: Yes I Am!



## LoveYHappiness (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello everyone!  

Today marks day 45 of my new life.

I have cut out sugars, crazy processed foods, and drive-thru restaurant snacking.

I have also lost 14 lbs in the past 45 days. From 212 to 198.

I AM ready to bring on the weights! Admittedly, I've been scurrrrred to pick them back up again!

This is my dream body type: youtube.com/user/misskoi11  

I may get a lot of flack for this: but I've always been known for larger breasts, smaller waist, and larger backside (regardless of my current weight size). I am not interested in dropping below 160 lbs. Not. At. All. I love muscle. And I love curves.

Using the Women's Health Big Book of Exercises, I've come up with a workout plan for next week. AND I would love to hear your ideas...

Priority areas are the booty and the abs...

3 Sets of each, 12 Reps.

MONDAY, MARCH 29, 2010
Exercise 1: CORE
Plank, Aim for holding each plank for 30 seconds
Exercise 2A: GLUTES AND HAMSTRINGS
Dumbbell Straight-Leg Deadlift  
Exercise 2B: UPPER BACK
Barbell Row  
Exercise 3A: GLUTES
Dumbbell Stepup 
Exercise 3B: GLUTES
Barbell Good Morning  
Exercise 4A: QUADRICEPS
Barbell Squat  
Exercise 4B: CHEST
Barbell Bench Press  
Exercise 5A: ABS -->for Ab work move fast
Kneeling Cable Crunch 
Exercise 5B: ABS -->for Ab work move fast
Medicine-Ball Slam

AND

35 Minutes, CARDIO


TUESDAY, MARCH 30, 2010
50 Minutes, CARDIO

WEDNESDAY, MARCH 31, 2010
Exercise 1: CORE
Medicine-Ball Side Throw  
Exercise 2A: QUADRICEPS
Dumbbell Squat  
Exercise 2B: LATS
Lat Pulldown 
Exercise 3A: GLUTES AND HAMSTRINGS
Dumbbell Straight-Leg Deadlift  
Exercise 3B: SHOULDERS
Barbell Shoulder Press  
Exercise 4A: GLUTES
Barbell Good Morning  
Exercise 4B: GLUTES
Single-Leg Dumbbell, Straight-Leg Deadlift  
Exercise 5A: ABS
Swiss-Ball Crunch 
Exercise 5B: ABS
Medicine Ball Slam 

AND

35 Minutes, CARDIO

THURSDAY, APRIL 1, 2010
50 Minutes, CARDIO

FRIDAY, APRIL 2, 2010
Exercise 1: CORE
Plank, Aim for holding each plank for 30 seconds
Exercise 2A: GLUTES AND HAMSTRINGS
Dumbbell Straight-Leg Deadlift  
Exercise 2B: UPPER BACK
Barbell Row  
Exercise 3A: GLUTES
Dumbbell Stepup  
Exercise 3B: GLUTES
Barbell Good Morning  
Exercise 4A: QUADRICEPS
Barbell Squat  
Exercise 4B: CHEST
Barbell Bench Press  
Exercise 5A: ABS -->for Ab work move fast
Kneeling Cable Crunch  
Exercise 5B: ABS -->for Ab work move fast
Medicine-Ball Slam  

AND

35 Minutes, Cardio

SATURDAY, APRIL 3, 2010
60 Minutes, Cardio

SUNDAY, APRIL 4, 2010

OFF

IF you're still reading--and if you are, I truly appreciate you. What do you think? I'd love to know. Is there a more efficient way to build the booty and flatten the belly? Am I doing too much cardio?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Marat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your current progress and welcome to IM 

How much experience with weightlifting do you currently have? Are you just getting started? Assuming so, I think you'd be better served with something like this: KISS by Patrick Ward

Your current routine has too much volume each day --- have you tried any of these days yet? I couldn't imagine deadlifting, squatting, bench pressing and adding in additional exercises for 3 days a week. Plus cardio. I'd have to be peeled off the gym floor. 

A note on cardio: although cardio can aid in creating a bigger caloric deficit (the bottom line for fat loss is expending more calories than you take in), it can create big problems with your satiety, especially for women.  You can even get by with no cardio for now --- the cardio will only really amount to a couple of pounds a month at most. After you lean out, you can go ahead and up your cardio for the sake of heart health if you'd like. 

A note on core work: Similar to cardio, core work (or abs or whatever we'd like to call it) has a role. However, I don't think it's worth the time and effort for now. Your core will strengthen as a result of the squats and other exercises that force your abs to keep yourself stabilized. 

Something to keep in mind: having a flat belly has nothing to do with how much ab work you do. It is all a matter of losing body fat and this is accomplished by being in a caloric deficit. 

This is what I have for now, feel free to ask questions.

Also, your diet is the key to achieving your goals. Although reducing your trips to McDonalds is a good step, if you'd like us to help you really dial it in, we can do that too.


----------



## T_man (Mar 28, 2010)

omg that woman on youtube her ass n thighs are unreal


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

^9.0 treadmill speed! ZOINKS!

I was going to just joke "ALL SYNTHOL!" but that woman has some _serious_ athleticism there.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

LoveYHappiness said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Today marks day 45 of my new life.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your success and admiration for your obvious motivation. I'll step back for others more experienced to offer advice here. 

Miss Koi is truly impressive for her body, but more importantly for working on her fitness as well. 

And if you love curves than "Buffy the Body" may be another role model to check out.

*Buffie the Body :: The People's Choice*






YouTube Video


----------



## LoveYHappiness (Mar 28, 2010)

This is only my first day on this forum--but thank y'all for making me feel so welcomed.

Koi, Buffie, and KiToy (from the Outkast "I Like the Way You Move" video)--are all such inspirations. 

What is interesting is Buffie weighs 175+ lbs. And I am almost positive Koi is over 150 lbs--but I adore the balance of curves and muscle. Here's a Buffie workout: youtube.com/watch?v=r-j5NiYwAHU

Robert y Curt: Thank you for posting the videos--super appreciated.

m11: Thank you for your advice--super appreciated.

I AM off to dreamland--let's see how Day One, tomorrow goes!


----------



## LoveYHappiness (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to come in here with an update:

OH EM GEE....

I tossed and turned last night--I was super antsy about today's workout.

So to make me feel better--I did cardio first: 41 minutes (mixture of running (5.2 mph, 1.0 incline) and walking (3.0-3.9 mph, 2.0-9.5 incline)).  AND then I hit the weights!

I did Dumbbell Straight-Leg Deadlift (3x11), Barbell Row (3x11), Bench Press (3x12), Kneeling Cable Crunch (3x20), Plank (4x20 seconds), and Medicine Ball Slam (4x25). 

The squat, the stepup, and the good morning--I am really going to have to practice those in the AM--sans weight--and work on my form.

BUT I DID IT Y'ALL! I am so proud of myself.

AND when I came home--I made me a yummy protein flavored peanut butter chocolate shake--the one with the chocolate chips in it! 

Thank you!


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 31, 2010)

No lunges? They always hit my the boody hard.


----------



## LoveYHappiness (Mar 31, 2010)

Today, I finished the entire routine! 

The entire routine.

Yes--I did feel as if needed to be picked up off the floor!

*I want to do lunge work--but am wondering would step-ups (reebok step + 5 risers) target the same area? I'm hoping so. *BECAUSE I did them bad boys today!

This forum IS fantastic! 

I might take fotos and keep y'all posted on this leg of the journey (28 days total, 3 already completed!)


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 1, 2010)

Booty fotos 
Maybe do step-ups for awhile then go to lunges.


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 1, 2010)

Isometric squats with a wide base build your outer hip flexor which in turn give you a fuller booty look!


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> Isometric squats with a wide base build your outer hip flexor which in turn give you a fuller booty look!


Not while dieting it won't. Not much of anything is going to get built on a cut. 


LoveYHappiness, your routine seems quite random. My small experience in physical culture suggests to me that this will ultimately lead to frustration. 


What do you expect to achieve through lifting, through cardio and through diet? Perhaps if you examine these components individually, we'll be able to help you devise a more appropriate plan.

PS please no more cardio before you lift. It's counterproductive.


----------



## LoveYHappiness (Apr 7, 2010)

*Admittedly, My Routine Does Feel Random...*

but I just took the program (and added a few more exercises) from the Women's/Men's Health Big Book of Exercises. And this was their 4-week exercise/workout program listed.

So I'm on Week 2.

My main goals are flat stomach and a big booty. And quite honestly, that's about it. BUT, I am unsure as if I am cutting or building--meaning, I want to drop 30 more pounds--but I also want to ensure that I keep muscle on, as well. Can a girl have it both ways? 

This week, I began lifting BEFORE cardio. I never knew that one change, would make my workout 10 times harder. But it has--thank you Built for this incredible suggestion.

AND as a quick update, I am now 194 pounds. Still no cheats. (Unless you count sugar free jello!).


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2010)

LoveYHappiness said:


> but I just took the program (and added a few more exercises) from the Women's/Men's Health Big Book of Exercises. And this was their 4-week exercise/workout program listed.
> 
> So I'm on Week 2.


 Go to the link in my sig on getting started and do that workout three times a week, with your cardio after. You'll get stronger and you'll be happier with the result.  





LoveYHappiness said:


> My main goals are flat stomach and a big booty. And quite honestly, that's about it. BUT, I am unsure as if I am cutting or building--meaning, I want to drop 30 more pounds--but I also want to ensure that I keep muscle on, as well. Can a girl have it both ways?


A little, yes, at first. Your primary goal right now is to drop fat. Not just weight, but fat. You accomplish this by lifting the same way you will to build, but while eating less food than you require. 

This will keep the muscle on your body, and while you're still a novice, you will in fact grow a tiny bit of muscle while you drop fat. But think of it as a perq if you grow muscle while cutting. It is the Holy Grail of physical culture, and just about as hard to obtain. 


LoveYHappiness said:


> This week, I began lifting BEFORE cardio. I never knew that one change, would make my workout 10 times harder. But it has--thank you Built for this incredible suggestion.


It wasn't specifically to make it harder - it was to help you lift heavier so you stand a better chance of keeping your muscle mass. It will also help you burn a tiny bit more fat, but I generally advise against looking to exercise as a calorie-drain. Think of it as if you burn nothing at all with exercise, and you'll think instead of all the OTHER benefits to be had. Look to diet as you have been, for the deficit. 


LoveYHappiness said:


> AND as a quick update, I am now 194 pounds. Still no cheats. (Unless you count sugar free jello!).



Nice work. SF Jello has saved me on many occasions.


----------

